# Help!!



## trakaill (Jul 1, 2011)

I broke my sisters panel like an idiot.
Any help locating one would be greatly appreciated!!
Its the center upper vent panel:









I looked online and could only find one from a site Ive never really encountered before

Thanks for your time


----------



## trakaill (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone? this is kind of time pressing


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

trakaill said:


> Anyone? this is kind of time pressing


trakaill,

I would recommend checking out nissanpartszone.com. They offer a wide-variety of genuine OEM Nissan parts at a hefty discount. I've ordered parts from them in the past for my 350z/Sentra and have been impressed by their sizeable inventory as well as their prices. 

If they do not list this part on their website then you can ring them up at 1-888-445-8284 in order to inquire about ordering specialized parts that aren't frequently stocked


----------

